# "Causes For A Cure" Casino Night



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Come out and join us for a great time and great prizes all in effort to raise funds for the fight against Cancer.

1st Annual "Beating the Odds" Casino Night and Poker Tournament

Sept 27th, 2014 6pm-10pm in Cypress, Tx.

SPJST Hall - Lodge 196
17810 Huffmeister Rd
Cypress, Tx. 77429

Details and registration online at www.causesforacure.com

Corporate and Individual sponsorships available

PM or call me if you have any questions.

RussellG
832-498-7692


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Getting close...Donations welcomed.*

 I'd like to invite ya'll out to Casino Night on Sept 27th to support my Mom's organization, Causes For A Cure, in efforts to raise money for the fight against cancer. We'll have Black Jack tables, Craps, Roulette, and 3 card poker with a lot of great raffle give aways at the end of the evening. And for those interested in cash opportunities, we will have a Texas Hold'em Tournament with a cash payout for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place.
I hope ya'll can come out to support a great cause, have a good time, and hang out with some good folks. Bring your spouses, along with any others you think might be interested. Details and registration at www.causesforacure.org.
We are trying to coordinate food and drinks, so if you can make it, please register as soon as possible on line.
 
 Invite as many friends as you would like, the more people there...the more we can get registered the better. There are Corporate Sponsorships available also for anyone interested...details on line as well. This is a 501C3 so forms available for Tax purposes and Donations.
Hope you can make it, and thanks in advance if you can spread the word.

Anyone interested in donating money, prizes, guided trips, etc...please let me know and I can get you the receipt forms needed. All Donations welcomed.

Russell


----------

